# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Losing Body Fat/Exercise Routine/Diet

## Exodus

So as some of you may have seen, the buzz has worked wonders for my confidence and looks. However, I know it can look even better if I reduce my body fat.

For about the past year or so, my diet and exercise habits have been rubbish, since learning to drive I use the car everywhere and quite frankly it's beginning to p*** me off that I don't do much in terms of exercise.

So Im sure like most people here, we work full time, 9-5 or roughly there abouts...so I'd like to work around that. I'm going to sign up to a gym this week and get some tips from the guys there, but Im not sure what else to work on. So far this is my planned routine to ease me into it:

- Cycling everyday to work and home (I have to cycle to a bus station and then trek it into work for like an hour, but I can deal with that). I reckon I'd be cycling 8 miles a day back and forth.

- I'd go to the gym every Saturday and maybe go for a run or a jog every Sunday.

Diet Wise:

- Breakfast consists of Bran Flakes (or similar) followed by either fruit or a low fat greek yoghurt.

- Lunch: Sandwiches, 1 Cereal Bar, 1 Packet of Crisps and 2-3 Pieces of Fruit

- Dinner: Can range from something like pasta to (vegetarian) fajitas.

So thats me at the moment. I've bought a pedometer to measure my walking steps and check my calories. Really I'd love to gain some muscle, especially on my arms, lose some body fat on my stomach and face and just a good fit appearance going.

Anything else anyone add, change or suggest?

----------


## 8868alex

Hi, been in a similar situation myself

You got some good ideas. I would certainly look at interval training (rowing, running, exercise bike, etc). An intense session of half an hour, 2-3 times a week will help. Also, consider complete body workouts using the big exercises (squats, deadlifts, bench, barbell presses, etc). Vary your routine every 6 weeks and perform exercises in a differant order periodically. I also suggest supersets - you'll get a great "burn" and also some cardio benefit. 

I used to do a session of heavy lifting, immediately followed by a 20-25 minute cardio interval workout. This is often referred to as the "fat burning furnace" and is ideal for the purposes of building lean muscle. 

I've also had a very positive experience with the 5:2 diet (intermittent fasting). Over 3 weeks, i lost 4 pounds of fat. This is not for everyone though as it takes some getting used to and does limit your workout options on the specific days. 

Good luck!

----------


## Spex

Avoid as many shitty carbs and increase your protein.  :Cool: 

Also a simple strategy - Calories in Calories out  :-)

----------


## Aeroes

> So as some of you may have seen, the buzz has worked wonders for my confidence and looks. However, I know it can look even better if I reduce my body fat.
> 
> For about the past year or so, my diet and exercise habits have been rubbish, since learning to drive I use the car everywhere and quite frankly it's beginning to p*** me off that I don't do much in terms of exercise.
> 
> So Im sure like most people here, we work full time, 9-5 or roughly there abouts...so I'd like to work around that. I'm going to sign up to a gym this week and get some tips from the guys there, but Im not sure what else to work on. So far this is my planned routine to ease me into it:
> 
> - Cycling everyday to work and home (I have to cycle to a bus station and then trek it into work for like an hour, but I can deal with that). I reckon I'd be cycling 8 miles a day back and forth.
> 
> - I'd go to the gym every Saturday and maybe go for a run or a jog every Sunday.
> ...


 Hey Mate,

Good to hear your making the effort to lose fat and keep fit.
Your diet has a lot of processed carbs, stay away from them, as it's not natural for your body 9/10 it will be stored as fat if your not using energy. Add some fruit/vegetables to your diet.

Here is an example of what i'd eat during the day. (I eat this way because I ride triathlons, play football, box etc).

Meal 1 (breakfast) Oats with Honey + Milk(only on cereal), Tub of blueberries, Protein shake.

Meal 2 (Snack) Banana , Rice thins + Peanut butter. 

Meal 3 (Lunch) Chicken + Sweet Potato Mash + Brocolli

Meal 4 Salmon with Salad + Pasta

Meal 5 Protein Shake.

This is just an example. But since cutting out processed foods, I feel so much better. I try to stick to nice meats, organic veges etc. Really makes a difference to your well being.

Keep at it,

----------


## Kayman

It's all about calories. To lose weight you need to be in a caloric deficit i.e you use more than you consume. Make a note of how many calories you consume in a day, wear a monitor to work out if what you're doing in a day is burning off more than you're taking in. Cycling is a great way to do this plus it's very good for your heart, your legs will grow strong and you'll burn fat from all over your body and your metabolism will increase.
But if you want to tone and increase muscular strength and definition as well as lose weight I recommend you hit the rowing machines and or go swimming 3 times a week, that will hit every muscle in your body and you'll tone up from head to toe.

----------


## BigThinker

If you can manage your time to incorporate cycling into your day-to-day life, you won't regret it.  There's a ton of iphone apps for setting goals, tracking progress, and designing cycling routes.

It sounds like your time availability for lifting is pretty slim.  I'd say if you can at least get in 3 days a week, work on your upper body.  If you're actually putting in distance on a bike (especially a basic 1 speed), you should get some good leg definition without lifting.

If you're the type of guy who prefers to be doing something engaging for cardio (not running, biking), get into tennis.  Easy game to pick up at any time in your life and it'll burn the calories away guaranteed.

----------


## Exodus

Hey

Thanks for the tips and advice. Ill keep up the cycling (its quite on and off, but Ill stick to it as of next week). I mean right now, I'm happy losing some body fat and just toning up to a reasonable weight. I like Kaymans idea about the rowing as Im sure after a few months I could see some good results. 

The only thing is bloody work!! Im up so early to commute and it just eats up your day, when you get home you're so tired, just like, cba!! But that's not the attitude to have. 

I think Ill cycle and gym on alternate days, at least Im varying my work out and Ill still have some of my evenings to do other stuff.

Also Ill cut out the crap carbs. As Im a vegetarian and I know a google search will answer this, but can you guys recommend any good sources of protein besides meat?

----------


## Kayman

> Hey
> 
> Thanks for the tips and advice. Ill keep up the cycling (its quite on and off, but Ill stick to it as of next week). I mean right now, I'm happy losing some body fat and just toning up to a reasonable weight. I like Kaymans idea about the rowing as Im sure after a few months I could see some good results. 
> 
> The only thing is bloody work!! Im up so early to commute and it just eats up your day, when you get home you're so tired, just like, cba!! But that's not the attitude to have. 
> 
> I think Ill cycle and gym on alternate days, at least Im varying my work out and Ill still have some of my evenings to do other stuff.
> 
> Also Ill cut out the crap carbs. As Im a vegetarian and I know a google search will answer this, but can you guys recommend any good sources of protein besides meat?


 In supplement form vegetarian whey protein with skimmed milk. I'm not sure if you eat fish but fish is a great source, egg whites, beans, whole grains are good sources of veggie protein. Broccoli is somewhat of a super food so get plenty of that into your diet. But I'd say skimmed milk with a couple of scoops of whey a day would be your best bet for protein. If you're looking to build a bit of muscle try and get 0.8 to 1 gram of protein to every lb of body weight. I do really recommend a rowing regime, imagine a cardio and weights session all in one go and your cardio fitness and stamina will improve massively.

----------


## Exodus

I think you're right, whenever I went to the gym in the past it was always treadmill and bike, but a longer time on the rowing machine should give me that all area work out I need.

I tried having Whey Protein in the past, but it tasted foul (probably because I didn't mix it right). What about natural sources of protein like nuts? And can you recommend any decent sources of protein?

----------


## Kayman

> I think you're right, whenever I went to the gym in the past it was always treadmill and bike, but a longer time on the rowing machine should give me that all area work out I need.
> 
> I tried having Whey Protein in the past, but it tasted foul (probably because I didn't mix it right). What about natural sources of protein like nuts? And can you recommend any decent sources of protein?


 Some whey can be nasty tasting, some others taste pretty good. Just try and find a brand that sits well with you, add a scoop or two of nesquik to it to improve the taste if you want. Nuts are a good source of protein but also high in fat (although its good natural healthy fat), so if you're looking at losing weight then eat them in moderation, a small handful every couple of days. Like I say if you eat fish or decide you can start eating fish then that's your protein sorted right there. 
I used to do a lot of rowing in the gym, 10 kilometers  in two 20 to 25 minute sessions but it took a while to work up to that. You'll find you'll become quite broad in the shoulders and slimmer around the waist and your thighs will get solid. But most important is to find something that you enjoy doing, if you don't then you wont stick to it, it'll feel like working for working's sake.

----------


## Exodus

What would you recommend as a starting point for rowing? Should I combine it with any other exercises? Right now I just want to slim down a bit and ditch the fatty man boobs and fat around the stomach.

----------


## Kayman

> What would you recommend as a starting point for rowing? Should I combine it with any other exercises? Right now I just want to slim down a bit and ditch the fatty man boobs and fat around the stomach.


 Some rowers like to incorporate a bit of weight training with rowing, some weight lifters like to incorporate a bit of rowing, it all depends on what your goals are, if you're looking to shift fat quickly then I would make rowing your main thing for about 12 weeks then mix it up a bit with some weight training. 
To start just get on a rower, set your resistance to a medium setting and then work on using correct form,  I've seen people use bad form on the rowing machine so many times.
To start set a goal, say 5 to 10 minutes when you're a beginner, pace yourself and try and make those 10 minutes. After a couple of weeks your stamina will have improved and then do 15 minutes, then after another two weeks 20 minutes. Then start doing things like two 20 minute sessions with a 5 minute break in the middle, or one long paced 40 minute session. Interval training where you do 2 minutes easy rowing followed by one minutes fast rowing. Pyramid rowing where you row hard for increased lengths of time say 1 minute hard rowing, followed by 1 minutes easy rowing, followed by 2 minutes hard rowing, followed by 1 minutes easy rowing, followed by 3 minutes hard rowing etc etc..
There's all kinds of ways you can change it up.
As you get stronger and go for longer, increase the resistance on your machine. Make a note of how many meters you cover in a particular amount of time ( say 20 minutes for instance) and then try to maintain that distance or beat it the next time you row. 
Just don't be surprised if on your first time you struggle to even make 5 minutes, don't over do it, it can be really hard work but it will build up your stamina very quickly it'll surprise you. Once your fitness improves you can start throwing in a couple of sets of stomach crunches or an ab exercise of your choice to get a really complete workout.

----------


## Exodus

Coupled with my cycling and a change of diet, Im hopeful of results. Your input has been genuinely welcomed (in terms of buzzing/shaving) and now this. 

Thank You Very Much.

----------


## hage

I'm an old bloke and I've always worked out/done something. Last summer I had a six-pack for the first time ever. This is what seemed to work for me.

1. calorie counting: a gruel at the start but easy-ish after a while.

2. no alcohol/processed sugar: a gruel at the start but easy after a while.

3. reading about bodybuilding/exercising. Don't know why but it seems to help.

----------


## akai

I've been sticking to a traditional bodybuilding routine plus basketball and running for cardio. A few years back when I got out of shape (skinny fat) I gave P90X and shot and got solid results. It gave me a good base to work with before I started lifting heavy. It's pretty tough, but it's worth.

----------


## Aames

The best advice I can give you is to watch this video before every workout:

----------


## Proper

^ **** yeah. AESTHETICS GOD!

Anyways, I know how tough that is working and trying to find time for the gym. I did that last summer when I was working at my dad's factory. Basically, waking up at 4 in the morning, and getting home at 5-6 (rush hour). When I got home, I'd be so tired but I forced myself to go to the gym at like 8-9 or 9-10. Get home, eat and sleep at 12ish. 

It was such a ****ing bitch I never wanna do that again. The only reason I went was because I had a couple workout buddies and they always forced me to go. On top of all that, after work (pure physical labor all day building transformers and various tasks), I had to BIKE!!! Not far like maybe a couple of kilometers to get to the gym. Man oh man, that summer I was ripped as shit. I weighed about 160lbs with a body fat of i'm assuming around 8-9&#37;.

My meals were simple.I ate anytime as long as there wes a meal at lunch and after workout. I always made sure I consumed for that day anytime:

1x can of light tuna : 30g protein

250ml milk : 8g protein

2-3x eggs : 5g protein each

2x table spoon of peanut butter : 6g each scoop

2x slice of bread : 6g protein both

500g lean ground beef : 70-90g protein (bought like 50lbs of it and froze it cause of it was on sale for 4 bucks per lb)

Whatever veggies I feel like eating that day.

Any missing calories, I load up with rice or potatoes.

Lots of water.

Eat that for a month and you'll notice weight loss quick time. Plus with that regimen, I got room to eat anything else I feel on the weekend like going out or just eating 100 chocolate bars without worrying about weight gain. You can split the ground beef into smaller portions and eat it throughout the day too but i eat it all in one go cause I don't want to waste my days eating away like a slave to maintain muscle or lose weight. This is quick and easy. Oh and when I say I eat 500g of ground beef, I eat ONLY the ground beef. I don't season my food or add things that aren't neccesities. Plus, the times I do go out to eat, meals are that much more amazing cause my taste buds have't been hit with lots of sugar and salts and everything nice during the diet. I eat that year round. Sometimes I feel like a soldier cause some people complain about how my diet would taste like shit but whatever, they don't got the body I got. Oh yeah, and I used to be skinny as shit, like somalian skinny. My arms were like toothpicks. So for those who think it's not possible for an ectomorph to get big, that's a real shame cause they have the potential to look amazing when built right. It will be harder, yes, but that means you'd have to work harder. I can get bigger if I wanted to by eating more but I want to stay at around the weight I am now, maybe get to 170-180 of pure lean muscle in the future (mainly cause budget can't support more food atm) and I'm happy forever.

----------


## Proper

Plus here's a parody video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvz5w7Dofaw

----------


## Davey Jones

There's already a lot of information here, but...

*My Two Cents*

_Quick Note on Nuts_
I wouldn't recommend nuts.  Roasted ones are rancid and raw ones are inflammation promoting.  That's inflammation via the arachidonic acid cascade, so if you know much about prostaglandins, it's definitely not good for health and probably not good for hair loss either.
Worth a Google: Omege 6 inflammation, good omega ratio, omega ratio of different foods, pgd2 and hair loss

_Quick Note on Whey_
Whey is an old standby for most people, but even the dairy industry admits that it's insulinogenic.  Whey promotes insulin, insulin promotes fat storage.  No brainer, other protein is better when specifically trying to lose fat.  Plus, if you're a human being over a few years old, you're probably a little allergic to dairy anyway.
Worth a Google: Whey and insulin response, insulin and fat

_My Suggestion for Protein_
Hemp or gemma pea are my main sources of non-animal protein.  They're both "complete", noninflammatory, noninsulinogenic, vegan, and all kinds of good stuff.  Truenutrition.com is a good place to look.  If you order from them, I'd recommend typing "true nutrition coupon code" on Google.  You can pretty much always get 5&#37; off whatever you're buying.

(http://truenutrition.com/c-198-vegan...n-powders.aspx)

Also, little known fact, avocados are sources of complete protein.  The necessity of single foods with "complete protein" is played up really, really hard, but avocados are delicious, so why not?
Worth a Google: Vegan sources of complete protein, truenutrition coupon code

_Fats_
Your body simply can't make hormones without fat, and you're not going to get slim and fit without good hormone levels.  Some people avoid fat so they don't get fat, which is one of those "common sense" ideas that make no sense.  A great source of vegetarian fats is coconut oil.  Google it.  You're gonna want to eat a bunch of that stuff.  I wouldn't cook with it though.  You risk destroying parts of it.  Just eat it by the spoon, it's tasty anyway.  Personally, I'm of the opinion (from what I've read and from experienced) that fats are a lot more important than protein when training.
Worth a Google: dietary fats and hormones, hormones and weight loss, coconut oil benefits

_Exercise_
Someone already mentioned big lifts, but they're worth a second mention.  Like with fats, it's worth your while to pick some lifts that promote hormones.  Big lifts that utilize most of the body (done at heavy weight) have been shown to increase levels of hgh.  A couple to a few times a weeks, you should go full retard on a deadlift or a squat.  Follow it with a burn out set.  Just what the research seems to suggest (https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article...0_111/_article).

In general, your noncardio sessions should be based around one of the big lifts (squat, deadlift, or maybe bench) or a big olympic lift (like cleans or olympic style presses).
Worth a Google: Deadlift hormonal response, increasing hgh naturally, Ed Coan Deadlift Routine

_Diet_
Someone already mentioned intermittent fasting, but like big lifts, that's worth a second mention.  Here is an article worth a read:

http://www.theelementsofhealth.com/r...nt_fasting.pdf

It's really well cited, which is good.  It doesn't focus too hard on the weight loss aspects, but many of the general health benefits naturally lead to fat loss.  I, personally, only eat once a day (huge meal) and have never been stronger or leaner in my life.  I think someone named that style of fasting, but I can't think right off hand what it is.
Worth a Google: Intermittent fasting

Anyway, those are my two cents.  It's mostly "health based", but becoming healthy comes with a healthy body fat.  Hope some of this helped.  Good luck, man!

----------


## Davey Jones

_P.S._
In general, you're going to want to ignore routines and advice derived from anyone using steroids.  Personally, I like powerlifting as a sport, so I'm by default all about steroids.  But people on steroids pretty much get to ignore the hormonal effects of diet and exercise because their hormone levels are otherwise taken care of.  This is probably where the idea that protein was the god of nutrition came from.  If you're on steroids, you get to significantly ignore the role of dietary fat in strength, weight loss, and muscle building.  Just, grain of salt, you know?

----------


## baldozer

> Coupled with my cycling and a change of diet, Im hopeful of results. Your input has been genuinely welcomed (in terms of buzzing/shaving) and now this. 
> 
> Thank You Very Much.


 Being stress free and sleeping well is also important for weight loss.

----------


## Abdullah

I think your diet plan is quite good. It also seems good that you are cycling 8 miles in a day. But i think you need to spend in gym one hour at least three days in a week.

----------


## shreyas24

Along with them we should focus on intake of calories rather than these things because we want to burn excessive fat which is stored in the form of  fat through our food.

----------


## stan

i am skinny, but have some belly fat, its kinda annoying, what can be done for that? exercise focusiing on the abs?

----------


## Sammygirl

I can't do without my Pilates stretches every morning and try to stay in shape by taking regular walks or bike rides. I eat well but never seen to budge my belly fat too! Would also find  any exercise recommendations that would strengthen and tighten my abs helpful too.

----------


## Maxprovust

A diet plan really healthy for good health-
1 - weetbix x 6, 300ml milk, tbsp brown sugar
2 - apple, 100g stew / mince meat, water
3 - 1/2 bbq chicken, peas and carrots, mash potatoe x 1, gravy, water
4 - 100g apricot chicken, mixed veg, water
train
5 - 30g whey in water, rice bubbles, 300ml milk, tbsp brown sugar
6 - beef burger, mixed veg, water
7 - fish, 200g yoghurt, water

----------

